# ZENITH WHEELS BLOWOUT SALE GREAT DEAL'S



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

waiting for the deals to be posted.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

13X7 72'S STRAIGHT LACE BLACK CHROME DISH AND HUB

















14X7 96'S STRAIGHT LACE ALL GOLD 









13X7 72'S STRAIGHT LACE CANDY GREEN DISH FRONT SPOKES KNOCKOFF AND HUB

























13X7 72'S STRAIGHT LACE CANDY PEPSI BLUE FRONT SPOKES HUB AND KNOCKOFF


















13X7 96'S STRAIGHT LACE ALL CHROME









13X7 72'S X-LACE ALL CHROME 
14X7 72'S X-LACE ALL CHROME


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jul 31 2007, 05:08 AM~8433627
> *
> 
> 13X7 72'S STRAIGHT LACE CANDY PEPSI BLUE FRONT SPOKES HUB AND KNOCKOFF
> ...


pics?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

13x7 x-lace all chrome do they have the band on the hub? price?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 31 2007, 12:28 AM~8433733
> *13x7 x-lace all chrome do they have the band on the hub? price?
> *


CHROME RING PICS ARE POSTED ALLREADY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TAKING BEST OFFERS ON ALL THE SETS POSTED ...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

u should add some center golds to that list :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

give ya $500 for the 14x7 72s... hell, u said make offers, and its all i can afford! had to try


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 31 2007, 07:17 AM~8434658
> *give ya $500 for the 14x7 72s... hell, u said make offers, and its all i can afford! had to try
> *


REGULAR PRICE STARTS AT $1350 SO YOUR JUST A FEW HUNDRED SHORT


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

haha i know bro... 

had to throw it out there. hahahhaa... 

nice ass wheels as always though man


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 31 2007, 07:49 AM~8434748
> *haha i know bro...
> 
> had to throw it out there. hahahhaa...
> ...


thank you thank you


----------



## 1 Blean Elbo (Apr 18, 2007)

14x7 all gold $1300


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

add a few hundres to that and you have a deal


----------



## 1 Blean Elbo (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jul 31 2007, 09:58 AM~8435997
> *add a few hundres to that and you have a deal
> *


whats a few homie 1,2,3


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> 13X7 72'S STRAIGHT LACE BLACK CHROME DISH AND HUB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

> > 13X7 72'S STRAIGHT LACE BLACK CHROME DISH AND HUB
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## LilCripples (Nov 16, 2006)

How much for the 13X7 96'S STRAIGHT LACE ALL CHROME?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LilCripples_@Jul 31 2007, 05:25 PM~8439491
> *How much for the 13X7 96'S STRAIGHT LACE ALL CHROME?
> *


$1350 but i have one set ready to go $1200


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Are these painted or powder coated? They look painted to me  Also do you have plus size like 18x7? (thanks for the Roadster chips. they were perfect :biggrin: )


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jul 31 2007, 06:14 PM~8440006
> *Are these painted or powder coated? They look painted to me   Also do you have plus size like 18x7? (thanks for the Roadster chips. they were perfect :biggrin: )
> *


powder coated


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

14x7 72's sold


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

14X7 96'S STRAIGHT LACE ALL GOLD 









13X7 72'S STRAIGHT LACE CANDY GREEN DISH FRONT SPOKES KNOCKOFF AND HUB

























13X7 72'S STRAIGHT LACE CANDY PEPSI BLUE FRONT SPOKES HUB AND KNOCKOFF
















13X7 96'S STRAIGHT LACE ALL CHROME









13X7 72'S X-LACE ALL CHROME 
14X7 72'S X-LACE ALL CHROME








[/quote]


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

<span style=\'color:red\'>I STILL HAVE THE 
13X7 72'S STRAIGHT LACE GREEN WHEELS 
14X7 72'S X-LACE ALL CHROME
14X7 96'S STRAIGHT LACE ALL GOLD'S 
13X7 72'S STRAIGHT LACE ALL CHROME
13X7 96'S STRAIGHT LACE ALL CHROME


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

i also have these 13x7 96's black spoke forsale


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> 14X7 96'S STRAIGHT LACE ALL GOLD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

$2400 or take the 14's for 1800


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt



> 14X7 96'S STRAIGHT LACE ALL GOLD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Aug 4 2007, 12:33 PM~8471161
> *13X7 72'S STRAIGHT LACE ALL CHROME*</span>
> 13X7 96'S STRAIGHT LACE ALL CHROME</span>
> [/b]


I got $900.00 and i can pick them up.... :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

$1000 bring it


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Aug 8 2007, 05:14 PM~8506656
> *$1000 bring it
> *


 :0 shipped to 77040?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 8 2007, 09:56 PM~8508769
> *:0  shipped to 77040?
> *


$1100 shipped

look fellas these are one time deals so dont sleep on them


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

HOW MUCH FOR THE 14X7 72'S X-LACE ALL CHROME SHIPPED TO VA 22033?

LMK Homie


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Aug 9 2007, 04:26 PM~8514717
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE 14X7 72'S X-LACE ALL CHROME SHIPPED TO VA 22033?
> 
> LMK Homie
> *


SO ARE YOU INTERESTED 
I STILL HAVE THE 
BLUE 72'S
14X7 X-LACE
13X7 X-LACE
CANDY GREEN 72'S
96'S ALL GOLD


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Aug 11 2007, 04:34 AM~8527259
> *SO ARE YOU INTERESTED
> I STILL HAVE THE
> BLUE 72'S
> ...


Yea but not sure if they will rub on the back :uh:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

nope


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Aug 11 2007, 05:34 AM~8527259
> *SO ARE YOU INTERESTED
> I STILL HAVE THE
> BLUE 72'S
> ...


how much for tha 14x7 x-lace shipped to 33566


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

last set of x-lace


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Aug 15 2007, 02:22 AM~8557839
> *last set of x-lace
> *


:dunno: 13's or 14's :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

both


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

still got all these ready to go
14X7 96'S STRAIGHT LACE ALL GOLD 









13X7 72'S STRAIGHT LACE CANDY GREEN DISH FRONT SPOKES KNOCKOFF AND HUB

























13X7 72'S STRAIGHT LACE CANDY PEPSI BLUE FRONT SPOKES HUB AND KNOCKOFF


















13X7 96'S STRAIGHT LACE ALL CHROME









13X7 72'S X-LACE ALL CHROME 
14X7 72'S X-LACE ALL CHROME


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

How much for the x lace 13's ??


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

center gold 13x7 ready to go


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

do you know if the 14 X 7 cross laced will fit and tuck on a 64 Riviera? if so how much? cash, in an hour.


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

sold, just need the address to pick them up


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@Aug 22 2007, 10:15 AM~8615151
> *sold, just need the address to pick them up
> *


delivered .ohh yeah we will be there tomarrow


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

how much are the 13 x lace


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Aug 21 2007, 08:15 PM~8611539
> *center gold 13x7 ready to go
> 
> 
> ...


       damn one day i hope i can afford these


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Aug 22 2007, 02:06 PM~8617521
> *delivered .ohh yeah we will be there tomarrow
> *


Fantastic wheels, great price, outstanding service. Thanks!
See you later today, maybe we can do some more business.
Let me know about the 3/4 inch white walls.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@Aug 23 2007, 06:59 AM~8622518
> *Fantastic wheels, great price, outstanding service. Thanks!
> See you later today, maybe we can do some more business.
> Let me know about the 3/4 inch white walls.
> *


for sure in going by there today


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 22 2007, 10:48 PM~8621047
> *how much are the 13 x lace
> *


gone :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Aug 4 2007, 04:39 PM~8472021
> *i also have these 13x7 96's black spoke forsale
> *


PRICE & PIC


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 23 2007, 07:16 PM~8628503
> *PRICE & PIC
> *


WELL I WAITED 2 DAY'S & STILL NO REPLY , SO I GUESS I'LL 
STICK WITH DAYTONS SINCE THEY DON'T IGNORE A POTENTIAL 
CUSTOMER WHEN ASKED A ?????


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 25 2007, 01:08 AM~8637198
> *WELL I WAITED 2 DAY'S & STILL NO REPLY , SO I GUESS I'LL
> STICK WITH DAYTONS SINCE THEY DON'T IGNORE A POTENTIAL
> CUSTOMER WHEN ASKED A ?????
> *


its not that homie ive been runnig around and having some bad luck ill pm you the pic the wheels are 1300 regular price 1600


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

dont doubt jd hes always on the hustle!!!
cool guy right there :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

How much for 13" X-lace with gold nipples and hub? To fit a 78 lincoln.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 25 2007, 01:08 AM~8637198
> *WELL I WAITED 2 DAY'S & STILL NO REPLY , SO I GUESS I'LL
> STICK WITH DAYTONS SINCE THEY DON'T IGNORE A POTENTIAL
> CUSTOMER WHEN ASKED A ?????
> *


Dont worry JD is a cool dude and he will take care of you.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 25 2007, 03:42 PM~8639761
> *How much for 13" X-lace with gold nipples and hub? To fit a 78 lincoln.
> *


$1600


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

How much for the 13x7 green 72 spokes? and is the color closer to the first or 2nd/3rd picture in person?

HOK Lime time pearl is what i'd be tryin to match


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Aug 25 2007, 09:43 PM~8641410
> *How much for the 13x7 green 72 spokes? and is the color closer to the first or 2nd/3rd picture in person?
> 
> HOK Lime time pearl is what i'd be tryin to match
> ...


13X7 72'S STRAIGHT LACE CANDY GREEN DISH FRONT SPOKES KNOCKOFF AND HUB


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

PRETTY GOTDAMN CLOSE


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 26 2007, 02:04 PM~8643932
> *PRETTY GOTDAMN CLOSE
> *


x2 :0


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

how much for the blue ones shipped to 93446 and do u think the color is almost like a darker cobalt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loyalty1_@Aug 26 2007, 09:08 PM~8646138
> *how much for the blue ones shipped to 93446 and do u think the color is almost like a darker cobalt
> *


its a pepsi candy blue $1350 shipped thats gelling the shipping and powder for free


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

candy green 
center gold 
all golds 
blue's 
all ready to go


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

PICS NIKKA


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 29 2007, 09:28 AM~8668571
> *PICS NIKKA
> *




THOSE BLUE 1S MATCH UR RIDE WAY BETTER THEN THE ORIENTAL BLUE 1S U HAVE ON IT.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

14X7 96'S STRAIGHT LACE ALL GOLD 









13X7 72'S STRAIGHT LACE CANDY GREEN DISH FRONT SPOKES KNOCKOFF AND HUB

























13X7 72'S STRAIGHT LACE CANDY PEPSI BLUE FRONT SPOKES HUB AND KNOCKOFF


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

center gold 13x7 ready to go


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

keep me in mind when you come across some white or black chips. :0


----------



## machine (Sep 5, 2006)

Looking for some holeless hubs.. Chrome..


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by machine_@Aug 29 2007, 06:37 PM~8673124
> *Looking for some holeless hubs.. Chrome..
> *


300 shipped for 4


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 29 2007, 12:34 PM~8668627
> *THOSE BLUE 1S MATCH UR RIDE WAY BETTER THEN THE ORIENTAL BLUE 1S U HAVE ON IT.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 30 2007, 08:10 AM~8676882
> *:uh:
> *



UR CAR'S COBALT NOT ORIENTAL BLUE, AND THEY 13'S


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Aug 29 2007, 01:15 PM~8670174
> *center gold 13x7 ready to go
> 
> 
> ...


both sets of golds are sold


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 30 2007, 02:55 PM~8678828
> *UR CAR'S COBALT NOT ORIENTAL BLUE, AND THEY 13'S
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

How much for some 13x7 cross-laced 72 spoke all chrome with a 2 bar KO complete with tires shipped?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 31 2007, 08:59 AM~8685323
> *How much for some 13x7 cross-laced 72 spoke all chrome with a 2 bar KO complete with tires shipped?
> 
> 
> ...


$1700 shipped with tires


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Solano Romeo (Feb 25, 2007)

cant wait to see my 14x6's on my glass house !


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Solano Romeo (Feb 25, 2007)

with some 5.20's got to keep it old school !


----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Aug 26 2007, 09:38 AM~8643630
> *13X7 72'S STRAIGHT LACE CANDY GREEN DISH FRONT SPOKES KNOCKOFF AND HUB
> 
> 
> ...


Hey JD how much for the same as these in A house of color sunset pearl 13x7 rev i need 5 though so i can put one in my 5th wheel let me know i want to have them for vegas. Thanks fam!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Sep 9 2007, 04:43 AM~8749871
> *Hey JD how much for the same as these in A house of color sunset pearl 13x7 rev i need 5 though so i can put one in my 5th wheel let me know i want to have them for vegas. Thanks fam!
> *


What up D?


----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 9 2007, 02:53 AM~8749883
> *What up D?
> *


Whats up bro how is the spo life treating ya? Man i miss it up there. We gotta get Jose to build that box he has i know he wants too he mentioned it when i was up there last time.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Sep 10 2007, 01:43 AM~8755971
> *Whats up bro how is the spo life treating ya? Man i miss it up there. We gotta get Jose to build that box he has i know he wants too he mentioned it when i was up there last time.
> *


Hes a quitter, he gave it away. :uh:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------

